# Maybe there will be a "SS" type Cruze



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Buick is really doing it for me these days. Saw the Regal GS at the local auto show this year. Pure awesome.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I doubt it. They'll likely keep that engine Buick-only to give folks a compelling reason to plunk down an extra $5000 for the Buick-branded Delta II car. 

I bet it would look mighty pretty under the hood of an Eco, after the first person snags a rear-ended Verano turbo...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like GM has cast Cruze as the "cheap" line and Buick as the "not-so-cheap" rebadged Cruze (*sarcasm* intended).


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep, back to the future where Chevy is the "everyman" car line, then folks trade it for a Buick, and finally a Cadillac.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe Chevy will change their mind if the Focus ST is a sales hit.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> Maybe Chevy will change their mind if the Focus ST is a sales hit.


+1. And I'm willing to bet they WILL comply, especially if the Dart gets the same treatment, which if I remember correctly Dodge is working on something as we speak.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think i read somewhere that Dodge was looking into having a performance model of the Dart under the newly established SRT brand along with the Charger, Challenger and Viper.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...and, thus, the Mercedes-Benz' *AMG-concept *comes to American automakers! Well, Fiat-Chrysler, so far. Maybe Ford will _truly_ resurrect their 'old' SVO department soon?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

auto week june 11 2012


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...and, thus, the Mercedes-Benz' *AMG-concept *comes to American automakers! Well, Fiat-Chrysler, so far. Maybe Ford will _truly_ resurrect their 'old' SVO department soon?


Ugh, what crappy cars. Hopefully they'll be better than the Mustang junk they put out in the 80's, but even the current Mustangs aren't very good.

The SHO Taurus is a pretty freaking sweet car, though. For a heavy battleship of a car, after a bit of initial lag, it accelerates like a bat out of ****!

Now, a reincarnation of the 65-69 Mustang...yes please! Ford recently started re-producing the chassis from the 1965 Mustangs...when I have money, I'd love to build my own from the ground up!


----------

